# My favorite things - Solo guitar arrangement



## Michael_guitar (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi folks,

this is me, playing my solo guitar arrangement for the tune "my favorite things". Hope you like it!

Best,
Michael 

My favorite things - Solo guitar arrangement


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 15, 2011)

This is really cool! Cheers!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 15, 2011)

The Sound of Music + Solo Guitar arrangement = I can't not like this. 

Well done. That's awesome.


----------



## Behaving_badly (Jun 17, 2011)

sounds like something Joe Pass would arrange! great work man that was some helluva good playing


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice work man!


----------

